

Solo Entrepreneurs: Big Bucks from Tiny Computing Startups - papa
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206904080

======
JohnN
Anyone on YC working Solo?

~~~
hhm
I do. In the past I worked on making a small team for my game development
company, but with time I realized I was a lot happier working on the technical
details of development than on team management and all that stuff. So I slowly
faded to solo :) and I changed the profile of my company a lot too: then I was
focused on developing games and related stuff for companies, now I work on
independent tech r&d for companies. Working like that, I produced RV tech for
advertising for Intel, some 3d and computer vision stuff, and nowadays I'm
working on developing a massive video broadcasting software, to list some
examples.

Working solo has many advantages and disadvantages... you get a lot more
freedom, for one, but you also miss having an interesting team around you at
many times. Also, you get a lot more responsibility on what you develop, but
at the same time you can better choose what to do with your time. And your
costs are a lot lower, so in some projects you can really make a lot of money
that, at the end of the day, is almost all yours. And so on, there are lots of
pros and cons I could list here from my experience with it.

------
run4yourlives
This seems to be an interesting article, but that website keeps harassing me.
Anyone got all 6 (!) pages in a format that doesn't insult me?

~~~
acangiano
[http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml...](http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=206904080)

~~~
run4yourlives
ok now I feel dumb... why didn't I see the print button?

------
suboptimal
My heroes.

~~~
sabat
Mine too, although I have to admit there's something vaguely depressing about
a guy who refuses to move to Colorado because he wants to stay in Tennesee.

------
wallflower
My understanding is to apply for YC you need one or two strong co-founders.
Remember, most VCs hire a key team and are not solely sold on the business
idea

------
willphipps
fanpop seem to have done pretty well bootstrapped - hovering around the 5000
mark on alexa..

------
eusman
ah homesite, that takes you some 10 years back!

